# Bent Prop Cost to Fix?



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

I smacked my prop on a log yesterday and bent it pretty good. How Much do prop shops charge to Fix those?

Hooching


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

'bout $40 and they will add cup while at it ...

Plus Shippin ...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> 'bout $40  and they will add cup while at it ...
> 
> Plus Shippin ...


That's a lot cheaper than I can get it done, that's a good deal. I was paying those prices about 15 years ago, it's double or more than that now where I take them.


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

> 'bout $40  and they will add cup while at it ...
> 
> Plus Shippin ...


Hum... Interesting. Who is they in this case?

Hooching


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I also pay about 40 bucks. That seems to be the norm in the tampa bay area for aluminum not sure on stainless.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

http://acbprop.com/

Internet repair form under propeller repair section.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats who Ive used in the past.


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

> http://acbprop.com/
> 
> Internet repair form under propeller repair section.


I called them and they said 60-90 :-[ It is a Solas prop so the cost wasn't but 60-65...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What did you want them to do to it?

Sorry Hooch, then just buy another Solas for $60-$65.


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

I pay 40-60 at a local prop shop. That includes welding some metal back onto chipped fins. Get a prop protector...it's significantly lessen your prop damage as I run in shallow rivers also.


----------

